# Saddleonline.com?



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone bought a saddle from saddleonline.com? I'm trying to figure out what the deal is with this place. I've looked at several of their saddles, and they're just gorgeous in the pictures. But they're those no-name, probably-imported saddles that come with headstalls, breastcollars, etc. Normally I'd just pass them off, but for some reason they all have awesome reviews. It's kind of freaking me out to not see one negative review on these saddles. 

Hand Carved Western Leather Horse Show Saddle 16- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online

(Gorgeous. But I know that sometimes leather is tooled a lot to disguise the quality of the leather, or lackthereof.) 

Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.

Here you can see the pages and pages of rave reviews. It's freaking me out, big time.  haha. There's just no way that this can be the real deal, right?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

They are imported from India and made with Water Buffalo Leather, the leather will be on of two ways, cardboard like or so soft it will wear our tear in a year or two.

Reviews and super fancy pictures can be doctored, on every Horse Forum people will tell you the same thing, stay away from those things, if you ride once or twice a month for 30 minutes or less, then they might be OK, just check fit very, very carefully, check for protruding nail, check to make sure the nails, screws and rivets are secure, every time before you ride and never go out alone in case something breaks.

The ration of good to bad is 1 out of 5 will not hurt your Horse

I do not think you can touch a good quality Saddle that pretty for less than 1,500.00

You can find some used American Saddles in great shape for 600-800 and they will still be around for your grandchildren to inherit 


.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Any leather saddle under at least $500 new is a real junk. They look VERY cool on pics, but when you touch it the leather is just OMG. :shock: Better go with the synthetic for the price (like Abetta, and even though I really hate Wintec I rather go with Wintec). If you want the leather - look for used ones. Sometime you can find awesome deals (although you have to look quite a lot for that  ).


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats what I figured. :] I was just wondering if anyone here had any experience with the site. 

It did sort of seem like all of the reviews were about the same on there...it wouldn't surprise me if they made them all up.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

*I Bought one...*

and it wasn't great, but not terrible. It's too wide for my horse so I haven't ridden in it. The gear taht comes with it is cheap cheap cheap. I have oiled it sooo much and it's still stiff. The saddle is very comfy to sit it, but I can't say how it rides as I never got the chance- I would imagine it to be a stiff ride. Oh and the breast collar is way too small for my horse (and she is by no means a large mare- under 15hh.

Here is the one I bought:15 -17 Amazingly Comfortable Brown Trail/Endurance Saddle- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online

I'm currently trying to sell it- will take $150 for it.:lol:


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought a saddle from there and for the price, it was an awesome saddle....Weighed a ton though and my horse hated it, and it was too big. Super comfortable to sit in, if I had a wider horse I would have kept it. Then I sold it, and the new person tried to tell me that it was a synthetic saddle? I don't know how, it certainly smelled like leather when I pulled out out of the box....

But anyway, if you're looking for a second saddle, it would be ok. As a first saddle or something you're going to ride extensively in, I wouldn't recommend it.

ETA: I bought the same saddle that ktibb bought, except in black. Again, for the price, everything is ok...I paid 250 for it and the headstall/reins that I kept have held up alright. I use(d) kiwi leather conditioner on it, and in addition to it smelling quite nice, its made the leather a liiiittle softer. Not by much though.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

justsambam08 said:


> ETA: I bought the same saddle that ktibb bought, except in black. Again, for the price, everything is ok...I paid 250 for it and the headstall/reins that I kept have held up alright. I use(d) kiwi leather conditioner on it, and in addition to it smelling quite nice, its made the leather a liiiittle softer. Not by much though.


 
I plan on keeping the headstall & reins as well. I was actually really bummed it didn't fit my horse, I like the saddle, for the price.


----------



## bhammer (Oct 18, 2012)

*Be careful*

I purchased a working ranch saddle. The price seemed to good to be true. Well it was. I never really roped anything off it good thing. It broke two years later on a trail ride. The anchor bolts for the d-ring cinch tore completely out of the hollow fiberglass tree. The tree was suppose to be wood wrapped in fiberglass. It was hollow fiberglass. The stirrup leathers were only 2.5 inches wide. The saddle never really fit any of my horses. Live and Learn I guess......


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought my daughter a barrel saddle from them and although I can say the quality is not close to my saddle For what I paid for it it was good. she has ridden daily in it for about 2 months and it shows no wear It is very light weight and fits her horse well.. It my not be a Billy Cook but If it lasts for a few years then it was worth what I paid.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually think I say a member her posting once the the user name Saddleonline.com


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

here found the profile The Horse Forum - View Profile: SaddleOnline


----------



## Ragnor (Dec 18, 2012)

I just had very bad dealings with saddleonline. I bought an "amazingly comfortable" endurance saddle for $400 and what came was an unusable piece of junk on a twisted tree. I tried to exchange it but they wanted to sell me a different style. I ended up paying return shipping and a restocking fee. I am very disappointed. stay away from saddleonline. wish I had researched it more myself before I bought.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have worked on hundreds of saddles so I know a little of what I speak. The tree and what it is made of is #1. Be careful of "reinforced fiberglass", vs wood reinforced with fiberglass. #2 Asian leather is urine tanned not vegetable tanned. The tannage is what makes a big difference when it comes to leather strength. #3 hardware. Staples and screws if made of cheap metal promote rot because of a chemical reaction. Copper, blued steel (like on a gun barrel) or stainless is good. The hardware on these saddles usually rusts before long. #4 air channel. Asian saddle makers put skirting fleece in the air channel. This may be to conceal the tree but it also blocks some of the heat coming off the horse's back. Hope this gives you a better idea of what to look for when saddle shopping.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Critter Sitter, If the cinch rigging should let go she will hit the ground hard because of the suddenness. There will be no warning. If you don't want to get her a decent saddle at least insist she wear a helmet. It might help if something breaks.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought the exact same things as you.. I was very wary of them because of the price, yet I read some great reviews on them.. I ended up buying one. Worst decision ever! The saddle was terrible quality. I later found out that they are made of water buffalo leather- very similar to cardboard in texture and was made in India. The stitching was poor (crooked) and you could see where parts were glued together and globs of glue were left behind. It was the treeless saddle they sell. As the saddle began to settle into my horse's shape it shifted in places that revealed where the leather hadn't been painted (yes, the leather is painted, not dyed). I couldn't get rid of it fast enough! I felt badly selling it to someone because I knew the quality was poor but I needed the money to buy a different saddle. I ended up buying a used Dakota saddle for $325 and I'm extremely happy with it. My advice to you would be to do the same- find a name brand used saddle.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Reviews can easily be faked and you'll end up spending more money replacing the cheaper saddle once it wears out. I have a Billy Cook trail saddle that is a rawhide wrapped wood tree. I bought it about 4 and half years ago for $1250 brand new and it still looks new. The rigging is very sturdy and it is a very well built saddle that I expect to last many more years. If you raise your budget, you can easily find a nice used brand.


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

I was actually about to purchase one of these saddles, whew thank goodness I decided to research. lol and as I read these posts there is a Saddleonline.com add to the right. Well I will continue to window shop till I find what I'm looking for, Circle Y sunds good right now.


----------

